# Sticky  Boston Celtics Fan Roll Call



## Premier

1. Location.
2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


----------



## Premier

1. Sturbridge, Massachusetts (south of Worcester).

2. Through location, I guess. Much like how I'm a Red Sox, Bruins, and Patriots fan.

3. I have been a Celtics fan for around nine years.

4. Marcus Banks. I have been a fan ever since we drafted him. His passing abilities are improving and he plays good defense. He is also one of the quickest players in the league and he can blow by defenders off the dribble.

5. Milt Palacio (). I would like to say Larry Bird, but I never got to see him during his prime.

6. I enjoy long walks on the beach...:rofl:

7. Through a NBA draft website.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

1. Location. New Hampshire.
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? Just started watching one day and couldnt stop.
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? 4-5 years.
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Tony Allen
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Larry Bird
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. Nope.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? I think NBADraft.net.


----------



## aquaitious

1. Boston, MA

2. I'd say through my dad and location.

3. Full time fan, about 5/6 years. Part time fan, 11-12 years. (When I lived in Europe)

4. Favorite current Celtics? Vet: Antoine Walker, Youngster: Banks and Perkins. These two are just great competitors. Banks is super fast and Perkins is super strong. Speed and toughness is what we have in these two.

5. Favorite former Celtic? Larry, just watching the replays of him you can see why he's considered to be one of the top players to ever play the game. The guy was smart, could rebound, pass, shoot, everything. And he was a fierce competitor and leader.

6. I enjoy long walks on the beach with Premier. 

7. truebluefan made a post on the Celtics forum on the ESPN's message board. I just read at that time (ESPN wanted a "paying" email address, and I wasn't going to give them my msn/comcast one...pffft) and when I saw the link to bbb.net I never left. True story, I'm going to take it to E! True Hollywood Story pretty soon.


----------



## Pacers Fan

1. Location: Indiana
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? Tony Allen, Delonte West, Al Jefferson
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? Since last year's draft
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Tony Allen, Al Jefferson
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Reggie Lewis
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? PM while I was on Hoopsavenue


----------



## KingHandles

I got started by my dad and growing up around them.

Ive been a C's fan since my adolescence and will be until my last breath

Favorite current: The whole team

Former: Bird, Russel

I got here from my boy


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


1.) New Hampshire, about 5 miles from Massachusets.
2.) (See answer above)
3.) Since I understood sports, so about 5 years (im only 12)
4.) In order- 1. Paul Pierce, 2. Marcus Banks 3. Delonte West 4. Kendrick Perkins
5.) Larry Bird
6.) Ummm no.
7.) I was looking for a GOOD sports bulletin board to read and be a part of and post, and after about 2 weeks my brother tells me about it, my brother is bostonfan23 on celticsblog.com hes the number 1 poster and knows alot of the game.


----------



## Molly

1. Philadelphia
2. I became a Celtics fan when Delonte West was drafted to the team.
3. Since June 24, 2004
4. Delonte West
5. N/A
6. I am a fan of both the Celtics and the Sixers, which many people find to be shocking. I once wrote a poem about Delonte for a school assignment, and later gave a copy to him. I have multiple autographs from DWest from back when he was #15 at SJU. Another member of the St. Joe's basketball team knew me as "the girl who loves Delonte West."
7. Just moments ago on a google search for a Delonte West fan site.


----------



## agoo

1. Location. Emerson College in Boston, MA for school. Quincy, MA for the summers.
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? I started as a front-runner, like most kids do. Suns and Rockets fan at the time. When Pitino came, I became a Celtics fan. Stuck with it too.
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? Since Pitino messed things up, not that they were going all too well before. About six years or so now?
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Justin Reed baby!!! And Antoine.
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Reggie Lewis. My Uncle has a terrific story about him. He was a high school track star (state record holder for years in Cross Country) and went to Northeastern on a track scholarship. As a freshman, when the dorms opened early for fall sports, he was there. One day at lunch, a bunch of football players came up to him and told him to get in the back of the lunch line. My Uncle refused to go and was about to get beat when from behind him, Reggie Lewis came up and told the football team to back off.
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. Not much. I need a job and an internship in the Quincy/Boston/T-accessable area, so help me out.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? Nbadraft.net


----------



## Rizzah

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


1. Urbana, IL for college (I was born in Chicago, and moved to Boston when I was 8)
2. My stepdad was one, so I just kind of picked me up...he took me to a lot of games in 1995 and 1996 so I just started liking 'em. This is also how I got hooked on the Pats and Sox.
3. Almost 10 years
4. Antoine Walker, Paul Pierce, Ricky Davis, Kendrick Perkins
5. Bird, The Chief, DJ, Cornbread, McHale, Dominique Wilkins (even if he was only there for one year), David Wesley
6. I'm a Chi-Town boy, so I also like the Bulls, White Sox, Cubs (yeah I like both, my mom is a Cubs fan and my dad was a White Sox fan) and Bears
7. I saw a link to it somewhere, I think on nbadraft.net


----------



## rgreen165

1. Laurel, MS!!!!! Pretty far away, huh?
2. My dad was a Celtic fan, so I started in the early 90's and have been ever since, of course he isn't to big of one anymore
3. 15 years or so?
4. Don't really have one in particular, but I like the way Tony Allen plays
5. Very cliche, but have to say Larry Bird, I've watched so much footage of him and grew up with posters of him every where in my room
6. Just hope that the Celtics pull it together!!!!!!!!!!
7. A link from Bostonherald.com


----------



## Petey

rgreen165 said:


> 1. Laurel, MS!!!!! Pretty far away, huh?
> 2. My dad was a Celtic fan, so I started in the early 90's and have been ever since, of course he isn't to big of one anymore
> 3. 15 years or so?
> 4. Don't really have one in particular, but I like the way Tony Allen plays
> 5. Very cliche, but have to say Larry Bird, I've watched so much footage of him and grew up with posters of him every where in my room
> 6. Just hope that the Celtics pull it together!!!!!!!!!!
> 7. A link from Bostonherald.com


Welcome to BBB.net sure you'll love chatting with the Celtics fans here.

If you have any questions feel free to message myself of any of your Celtics mods.

-Joe C.


----------



## aquaitious

rgreen165 said:


> 1. Laurel, MS!!!!! Pretty far away, huh?



Ha, as you can see, most posters aren't even from here. This just goes out to show how many Celtic fans there are all accross the US (and the world).

Welcome.


----------



## Seth

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


1. Allston, MA
2. I became a Celtics fan just growing up in the Boston area in the late 70's and the 80's; it would be almost impossible not to be one. 
3. I've been a Celtics fan as long as I can remember
4. My favorite current Celtic is Antoine Walker
5. My favorite former Celtics are Larry Bird and Dennis Johnson
6. I'm a huge College Baskeball fan, particularly Boston University.
7. I found BBB.net by searching google for "America East Basketball."


----------



## Premier

Welcome rgreen165 and Seth! I'm looking forward to reading and replying to your posts. If you need anything, be sure to PM me or the other Boston Celtics mod's: Anima (Click here to PM Anima) , aquaitious (click here to PM aquaitious), and whiterhino (click here to PM whiterhino).

Any Red Sox or Patriots fans in here? Be sure to post in their forums!


----------



## rgreen165

Thanks for the warm welcome, I had just been using bostonherald.com and luckily ran across this site. I love reading all these, makes me know I'm not the only one that gets aggrevated at the team at times!!!! Of course here in MS there's no one really to talk about it with, just other general NBA fans, not any actual huge Celtic fans like myself. I saw them play a few weeks ago in New Orleans and plan on flying up there for a game next season, will probably feel more like a religious experience actually seeing all the banners!!! haha, and the funny thing is my g/f knows for us not to do anything on the nights that the C's are on.
Thanks everyone


----------



## JBone4eva

1. Location. Cambridge MA (currently in school in CT)
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? Always watched em since I was like 4
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? I have been a die hard fan for 8 years
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Antoine and Ricky Davis
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Reggie Lewis
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. I miss Brandon Hunter
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? um.... I honestly dont remember


----------



## PilgrimPride

I was born 1956 and raised back in Plymouth, Mass.
I live in Okinawa, Japan, teaching elementary school on a US Marine Base, Camp Kinser.
I have been rooting for the Green longer than I can remember since the early sixties.
Old School Player has to be Bill Russell
New School Player has to be Al Jefferson -Russell should be his idol!
I found this sight searching out Celtic Information.
I want a strong take it to the rim player in this years draft (Rashad McCants or Hakim Warrick would be great.
Go Red Sox I'll be in the stands on June 29, 2005 :basket: 
Colin Grant US Army Retired, Elementary School Teacher 
and Proud New England Fan!  Take It To The Rim!


----------



## Richie Rich

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?



1. ossining, ny about 45 minz from nyc
2. my uncle got me hooked when he lived in vermont
3. since i was litt,e maybe 6 or 7 and im almost 21 now
4. pp and 'toine
5. larry joe
6. i need a job
7. i have no idea i really dont remember


----------



## LX

Wow can't believe I didn't do this yet lol

1. Bristol, CT
2. Boston sports fan all the way, so the Celtics went right along with it. 
3. Been a C's fan since I started watching basketball. 
4. Favorite Current Player...Paul Pierce
5. Favorite former Celtic Player....Kenny Anderson :rofl: Nah prolly JJ
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.... no not really
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? Not sure.


----------



## FatMike58

1.Bangor Maine
2.Raised
3.Whole Life
4.Kendrick Perkins
5.Ron Mercer/Brandon Hunter
6.I'm Fat
7.Internet


----------



## NEBallers34

1. Bangor, Maine
2. Location
3. Entire Life
4. Paul Pierce
5. Kenny Anderson
6. Basketball is my favorite sport.
7. Internet


----------



## Premier

Welcome PilgrimPride, FatMike58, and NEBallers34!

Also, welcome JBone4Eva, Lanteri, and Richie Rich! :rofl:


----------



## FatMike58

si


----------



## theBirdman

1. Location. Slovenia, central Europe

2. How did you become a Celtics fan? I just felt the celtics were something special...I guess I was right..

3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? Since the first game of the 1997-98 season when the celtics won against the bulls after being down 20 after the 1st quarter

4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Perk
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Bill Russell
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. /
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? internet


----------



## celtsb34

1. Near LA

2. How did I become a celtics fan? I just started watching them and I am a red sox fan.

3. How long have i ben a celtics fan? Since I watched them in 2000.

4. Favorite current player? Paul Pierce

5. Favorite former player? Dennis Johnson and Larry

6. anything else about me? I am a Boston maniac and i live near LA

7. How did you find bbb.net? I was looking on yahoo search and I heard it from a friend


----------



## Richie Rich

Lanteri said:


> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player....Kenny Anderson :rofl: Nah prolly JJ



Joe Johnson?


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25

i've meant to do this for a while.. just kinda missed it. lol

1. Brandon, Vermont (small town)
2. From watching Celtics games with my grandparents as i grew up.
3. Most of my life, at least 8 years. i liked the bulls during the Jordan Era.
4. Paul Pierce
5. Walter McCarty, what can i say "I love waltah" and his 3s
6. I play high school basketball for my high school and also am a UVM Hoops Fan.
7. From an older friend that i play basketball with on occasion.


----------



## whiterhino

I see we have quite a few new members. Welcome to the board, especially those of you who listed Perkins as your favorite current Celtic :biggrin: :clown:


----------



## aquaitious

whiterhino said:


> I see we have quite a few new members. Welcome to the board, especially those of you who listed Perkins as your favorite current Celtic :biggrin: :clown:


I second that. 

GO PERKINS.


----------



## P-Dub34

1. Calgary, Alberta, Canada.
2. Was playing NBA Live like 2001 or something like that, picked the Celtics, liked 'em ever since.
3. 3-4 years?
4. Paul Pierce
5. Larry Legend
6. No, thanks.
7. Google search


----------



## GreenFlash17

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


1.) CT
2.) My Father
3.) 4 years
4.) Paul Pierce, Ricky Davis
5.) Bill Russell And Bob Cousy
6.) The Celtics are the only sports team I follow
7.) Someone told me about it on another board


----------



## BleedGreen

1. Maine
2. I started watching games with my uncle when I was little and I havent stopped.
3. 12 years
4. Ricky D, Big Al, Antoine
5. Dana Barros, Brandon Hunter
6. I havent posted here in a LONG time and i'm gonna start doing it more
7. nbadraft.net, I used to post on the message board there until they had this one and i've been here since


----------



## DWest Superstar

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


1. Beverly Mass.
2. Parents
3. 10 Years
4. Delonte West/ Gerald Green
5. Michael Stewart R.I.P
6. -
7. Friend


----------



## CelticPride33

Northern, NH
Celtics country, always on TV.
1998
Pierce, Green, Jefferson
Don't miss any, haven't watched long enough
Sports kick ***, Green and Jefferson!!
Saw it on under someones name on another basketball site


----------



## TheHighlightReel

1. Melrose, MA.
2. Location
3. Since I can remember.
4. Al Jefferson
5. Larry Bird, Kevin McHale, Reggie Lewis, Robert Parish.
6. My mother used to work for the team dentist of the Celtics (the guy is a douche).
7. Friend.


----------



## Premier

Welcome!

If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM myself or any other Celtics' mods.


----------



## cpawfan

Greetings All. I just wanted to introduce myself to the Celtics fans as the Atlantic Division Community Moderator. So in addition to th Celtics mods, if you have any questions you can contact me.

I was a Celtic fan during the Bird days, but lost interest in the team when Pitino came attempted to remake his UK team.


----------



## whiterhino

cpawfan said:


> Greetings All. I just wanted to introduce myself to the Celtics fans as the Atlantic Division Community Moderator. So in addition to th Celtics mods, if you have any questions you can contact me.
> 
> I was a Celtic fan during the Bird days, but lost interest in the team when Pitino came attempted to remake his UK team.


Give a warm welcome to Cpawfan, he's a great CM :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Lope31

'kay guys, I'm not really a Celtics fan but I came across your board by accident and stayed because I like the green colour patern. Ehem, without further ado.

1. Location. Northern Ontario...it's in Canada
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? I like the tradition
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? Respectin' them since Dino Radja
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Tony Allen, Ricky Davis, Paul Pierce
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Paul Pierce back in the day
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. I am the moderator of the Pistons board. :uhoh:
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? Budweiserboy kidnapped me from fanhome back in the summer of 2002.


----------



## Premier

whiterhino said:


> Give a warm welcome to Cpawfan, he's a great CM


I echo this statement.
.
..
...
....
...
..
.

cpawfan made me say this...


----------



## KJay

1. Location. - Earth
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? just did
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? 1979
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? PP
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? bird
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. I like sports, and my girl is British.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? condom rapper.


----------



## thetruth556

1. Troy, NY
2. Watched the Celtics since I was about 9
3. 8 years
4. Paul Pierce, Al Jefferson
5. Reggie Lewis
6. 
7. google search


----------



## Premier

Welcome!

Great to have you here.

Stop by the New England Patriots and the hip-hop forums.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

Haha, I never noticed this sticky until Premier pointed it out in another thread.



Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


1. California
2. Can't remember, probably Pierce-Walker days
3. Probably when I started liking Paul Pierce, I have to admit, I was a Showtime Laker/Bad Boy Pistons (and the Houston Twin Towers) fan, never a big fan of Bird, McHale, DJ, etc.
4. Paul Pierce
5. Larry Legend
6. Not really
7. Can't remember either, been a couple years though


----------



## cgcatsfan

Location: VT
How did you become a Celtics fan? My parents just raised me right. 
How have you been a Celtic's fan? :bball: Since I was a kid
Can you say Havlicek boys and girls????
Favorite Current Player: Pierce, Gomes (Hope to say Taylor Coppenrath one day)
Favorite All time Player: Just one??? Bird, Havlicek, McHale...okay I'll stop
Anything else you want to tell about yourself? "Basketball is life, the rest is just details"
How did you find BBBboards.net? Googled Coppenrath in the pre-draft frenzy, been addicted ever since. Great posts, great info, great humor. :cheers:


----------



## aquaitious

cgcatsfan said:


> great humor. :cheers:


Finally, someone appreciates me. 

Welcome.


----------



## Rebounders_Rule!

1: Boston, about a 10 minute walk from Symphony Hall.

2: As the son of a New Englander I was something of a fan of Boston teams (mainly the Red Sox) even when I was growing up in Oklahoma City. When I moved to Boston in 1973 I became much more of one. 

3: See #2

4: Kendrick Perkins, and Tony Allen. Kendrick, because as my user name should tell you, I like players who go to the boards hard. Tony because I'm from Oklahoma and my late Aunt Margaret used to be a Professor of Biology at his Alma Mater (though it was still Oklahoma A&M for most of her career). 

5: Dave Cowens. 

6: Among other things, I'm a classical music fan hoping to find a few folks who share that quirk around here. And I'm a frequent poster at  Television Without Pity, a great place to talk about your favorite (and not-so-favorite) TV shows. I'm "Brahmsian" there. 

7: A link in a post at another website.


----------



## fin_dawgg

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


1. Portland Maine
2. I was born one
3. 29 years
4. None (it's hard to have current favorites because they're here today
gone tomorrow)
5. Bird, DJ. and Cowens
6. Sgt United States Marine Corps
7. Referal


----------



## W84Me

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


1) Mountains of New Mexico
2) Loved Basketball since I was 5, born and raised on the cape
3) 40 Years
4) Big Al
5) Cousy
6) I currently write for another Board and I like to stir the pot
7) you got some press on my present board, so thought I would check it out


----------



## Premier

Welcome W84Me.

Also, a delayed welcome to cgcatsfan, Rebounders_Rule!, and fin_dawgg


----------



## sportkingJSP13

Memphis, TN
My Dad was born in Southbridge, MA and is a huge fan
I don't know 5..maybe 6 years
Paul Pierce/Tony Allen
Larry Bird
Not really
google


----------



## Premier

I was also born in Southbridge.

I live in the town next to Southbridge, oddly titled _Sturbridge_.


----------



## Al Jefferson

1. Kentucky
2. When Pitino went to Boston after his coaching job @ Kentucky. Then pulled all of those guys to Boston. Mercer, Walker, and McCarty,
3. 6-7 years
4. Paul Pierce, and Al Jefferson
5. Larry Bird
6. I bleed green baby :-D
7. From a oldschool fans home type Celtics forum. 

AJ


----------



## LX

Little slow eh Al?


----------



## sportkingJSP13

Premier said:


> I was also born in Southbridge.
> 
> I live in the town next to Southbridge, oddly titled _Sturbridge_.


cool!


----------



## magic_kebab

1. Los Angeles, CA (Born in Australia and lived there for 26 yrs until May '05)
2. Variety of reasons, storied history, past and present players
3. About 8 or 9 years
4. Paul Pierce
5. Bill Russell
6. I love the NBA, and NBA trivia
7. Googled for NBA message boards


----------



## Premier

Welcome magic_kebab!

Have fun posting in this forum and be sure to check out all the other forums basketballboards.net has to offer. I'm sure you'll love it here.


----------



## suchquickshot

1. Location: San Francisco
2. How did you become a Celtics fan: Born in Boston, nuff said.
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan: 18 of my 24 years
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s) Big Al.....got hopes for him.
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s) Larry Bird....silly question
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add: Just moved to San Fran. I've gone to at least one Celts game every year since 1988 and am worried I'll miss that this year.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net: Surfing the net.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

1. Location: Massachusetts/URI
2. How did you become a Celtics fan: Clearly the Best/Home team
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan: when i liked basketball i liked celtics
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s) p2, al, gerald, ricky
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s) Larry Bird
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add: I wouldnt leave N.E. for school at least partly because I cant not watch Pats/Celts every game
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net: My brother


----------



## Premier

Welcome suchquickshot!

P2TheTruth34, who is your brother if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## P2TheTruth34

hey premier, actually my brother doesn't even have a registered name but he is always browsing. When i decided to read a little bit I couldn't help but say opinions. Im pissed right now cause Pats got destroyed.


----------



## Premier

Me too.

Our defense was pretty bad. LT destroyed us.


----------



## miss_understood

1. Location: Wocester, MA
2. How did you become a Celtics fan: Moved to MA and started going to Celtics games
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan: 6 years
4. Favorite current Celtic Player: Big Al
5. Favorite former Celtic Player: Sam Jones (never saw him play, but a friend is a huge fan, and I've heard nothing but great things about the guy)
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net: yahoo search


----------



## KJay

welcome, we are a good bunch, and we play well with others as long as they aren't Lakers.


----------



## cgcatsfan

Welcome miss_understood!!


----------



## miss_understood

Thank you guys! I've seen that the people around here play well with others which I greatly appreciate as I was on another board where everyone attacked you for having a different opinion than them. 

And KJay I was just in Buffalo this past weekend... my mom moved there. I went to the Dolphins-Bills game Sunday.


----------



## gocelts34

1. Location: Boston, MA
2. How did you become a Celtics fan: There my home team.
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan: Ever since I started watching basketball, so like 6 years maybe.
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s): Pual Pierce, Tony Allen, and Dan Dickau.
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s): Dino Radja
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add: GOCELTS!
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? Google

8. Favorite Celtics Play: When Paul Pierce and Al Harrington were trash talking, then Pierce nailed a jumper in his eye.


----------



## GREEN_FLASH

Whats Up Premier, Flash is here...just saw the Celtics live last night. How do you use a custom avatar?


----------



## Premier

I was going to PM you, but you haven't turned on the feature yet.

Custom avatars are reserved for supporting members. Along with having a custom avatar (anything you want; up to 150 by 150 pixels in size), you could have your own forum, a much larger PM box, a custom user title, and the satisfaction of being able to keep this forum up and running. To become a supporting member:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/subscriptions.php?

Regular members are able to choose between hundreds of smaller avatars:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/profile.php?do=editavatar

To edit your signature:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## GREEN FLASH

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


1.) Connecticut
2.) My dad
3.) 5 years
4.) Paul Pierce
5.) Antoine Walker
6.) I also love boxing 
7.) a dude on another celtics site told me about it...


----------



## cgcatsfan

Welcome Green Flash!! 
Read your posts so far, good addition to the boards.


----------



## GREEN FLASH

cgcatsfan said:


> Welcome Green Flash!!
> Read your posts so far, good addition to the boards.


Thanks...I am happy to be here...


----------



## Floods

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


1. N.H.
2. That comeback in the 2002 playoffs against NJ. me and some buddies were watching, I just was hooked after that.
3. See above
4. Al Jefferson (why you hate Scali?  )
5. Prob. GP
6. I'm not just a C's fan-also a west-coast traitor, like all those guys except the Clippers (*******s)
7. A poster on boston.com's board told me about it


----------



## Aznboi812

1. Fairfax, Va (but lived in Boston for 17 years)
2. Ever since i saw paul pierce play
3. forever
4. Paul Pierce
5. Reggie Lewis
6. Nba scouts...please scout me before I get fat lol
7. Thought it was a porn site (just saw a link in yahoo)


----------



## Floods

miss_understood said:


> Thank you guys! I've seen that the people around here play well with others which I greatly appreciate as I was on another board where everyone attacked you for having a different opinion than them.
> 
> And KJay I was just in Buffalo this past weekend... my mom moved there. I went to the Dolphins-Bills game Sunday.


Hey there LMS...


----------



## themaadman

1.)Morgantown, WV
2.)I grew up into it. Most people in my family are celtic fans.
3.)Around 17-18 years
4.)Pierce
5.)I always liked Gamble, and of course... LB
6.)
7.)google


----------



## ScottyMcG

1.) Helena, Montana
2.) Growing up with an older brother that was a Lakers fan
3.) Since I was old enough to comprehend B-ball (which some would say has yet to occur-and they just might be right) :bsmile: 
4.) Paul Pierce, Ricky Davis, Ryan Gomes, and pretty much the rest of 'em
5.) 'Toine Walker was my boy. I miss 2002. I still don't understand the people that hated that team, but love what Ainge is up to now....oh well....Reggie Lewis, Dee Brown, Waltah, oh yeah-Larry Bird, Eric Williams..... 
6.) I'll leave this one open for later.....
7.) A gentleman posted the address on the Boston Globe Celtics' BB


----------



## Premier

Welcome ScottyMcG and themaadman!

:wave:


----------



## celticpal

1. Location.
2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?

1. Philippines
2. I saw Larry Bird and company play in the '84 Finals
3. Since game 1 of the '84 Finals
4. Paul Pierce, Al Jefferson, Perk, Raef
5. Larry Legend, McHale, Parish, Reggie Lewis (players I was able to see play);
Russell, Hondo, Cousy, Sharman, Sam Jones, Cowens (players I never saw play)
6. Actually got to visit Boston for the 1st time this past May. Got a thrill standing next to Larry's shoes, sitting beside Red and walking through Fenouil Hall, Quincy Market, Boston Common and seeing Cheers bar.
7. Premier replied to my post in another board and got me interested.


----------



## tdk1984

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


1. Chico, CA
2. I was born a month and a half after title #15 (8/10/84 to be exact)
3. As long as I can remember
4. Paul Pierce
5. Larry Bird, Bob Cousy, Bill Russell, John Havlichek, Kevin McHale, Robert Parish, Cedric Maxwell, the list goes on and on...
6. I'm part Irish
7. Someone posted a link to this site on another message boards that I frequent.


----------



## Floods

fin_dawgg said:


> 1. Portland Maine
> 2. I was born one
> 3. 29 years
> 4. None (it's hard to have current favorites because they're here today
> gone tomorrow)
> 5. Bird, DJ. and Cowens
> 6. Sgt United States Marine Corps
> 7. Referal


Fin, ur everywhere!


----------



## ksolonr

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


1) I'm from NH. I live in Louisiana now -- short-term I hope.
2) I fell in love with the Celtics in 5th or 6th grade. All I wore was Celtics gear -- and I remember secretly listening to them on the radio in my bedroom. 
3)About 12 or 13 years
4) Big Al and Davis and of course the Truth
5) Reggie Lewis and my man Walker -- **** you Ainge! I will never forget that playoff game when 'toine nailed 8 threes in the first half.
6)Yeah -- in the user CP section it won't let me upload a personal avator. What's the deal with that?
7) Yahoo: I typed in "Celtics forum".


----------



## Premier

Welcome!

You must be a supporting member.

I explained it here:



Premier said:


> I was going to PM you, but you haven't turned on the feature yet.
> 
> Custom avatars are reserved for supporting members. Along with having a custom avatar (anything you want; up to 150 by 150 pixels in size), you could have your own forum, a much larger PM box, a custom user title, and the satisfaction of being able to keep this forum up and running. To become a supporting member:
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/subscriptions.php?
> 
> Regular members are able to choose between hundreds of smaller avatars:
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/profile.php?do=editavatar
> 
> To edit your signature:
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## DOUBLE-M

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?



1.) Connecticut
2.) My dad
3.) 6 years
4.) Paul Pierce
5.) Antoine Walker and Dana Barros
6.) I also love boxing and music
7.) Someone on another board told me about it.


----------



## redz

1. Location- San Antonio, TX
2. I went to Minnesota to watch the vikings play. The night before we went to see the C's playe the T-Wolves. At that time i was a moderate Celtics fan. I saw Pierce and Co. play and i fell in love with them. They were an exciting team, and I was a KU fan as well, so I loved Paul Pierce. Plus, i really didn't have a favorite team, and i felt like i had to commit to a team to become a true nba fan.
3. I've been a die-hard fan for .. let's see... 4 years now.
4. Paul, then Ricky D, then Redz, then Big Al. I'm also slowly falling in love w/ Perk.
5. Bill Rusell. He transformed the game. He knew how to win. He set the precedent for the phrase "defense wins championships".
6. I also like the Cavs, and Clips. I HATE the spurs, and i strongly dislike the Mavs, mainly bc of Dirk.
7. A link from another board (basketball world).


----------



## KingHandles

Good to see all these new heads...Welcome


----------



## *617*Venezuelano*617*

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


Beantown(H.P.)
All my life.
Paul pierce,d west,big al,perk
Bird,russel,toine
Im sox/pats fan 2
Boy told me


----------



## BigPappaTC

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


1. Maine
2. Location, Father is a Celtic Fan
3. As long as I have been old enough to enjoy basketball
4. Pierce, Gomes, Perkins
5. Bird(I only got to watch his last few years), Reggie Lewis
6. I remember watching almost every single game of the 15-67 Celtics team of 96-97. I have missed very few games since.
7. I found it through another messageboard on college hoops.


----------



## KingHandles

BigPappaTC said:


> 1. Maine
> 2. Location, Father is a Celtic Fan
> 3. As long as I have been old enough to enjoy basketball
> 4. Pierce, Gomes, Perkins
> 5. Bird(I only got to watch his last few years), Reggie Lewis
> 6. I remember watching almost every single game of the 15-67 Celtics team of 96-97. I have missed very few games since.
> 7. I found it through another messageboard on college hoops.


What part of Maine are you from? If you don't want to answer it's all good, it's understandable...Welcome


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

ScottyMcG said:


> 1.) Helena, Montana
> 2.) Growing up with an older brother that was a Lakers fan
> 3.) Since I was old enough to comprehend B-ball (which some would say has yet to occur-and they just might be right) :bsmile:
> 4.) Paul Pierce, Ricky Davis, Ryan Gomes, and pretty much the rest of 'em
> *5.) 'Toine Walker was my boy. I miss 2002. I still don't understand the people that hated that team, but love what Ainge is up to now....oh well....Reggie Lewis, Dee Brown, Waltah, oh yeah-Larry Bird, Eric Williams..... * 6.) I'll leave this one open for later.....
> 7.) A gentleman posted the address on the Boston Globe Celtics' BB




scotty mcg where u at homie???...lol i completely understand trust me


----------



## OKane730

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?



1. Hampton, New Hampshire (very close to mass)
2. Living in the area
3. 3-4 years
4. Paul Pierce
5. Robert Parish
6. GO CELTICS!!!
7. gooooogle


----------



## BigPappaTC

KingHandles said:


> What part of Maine are you from? If you don't want to answer it's all good, it's understandable...Welcome


Waterville area....Are you from Maine or just curious?


----------



## KingHandles

BigPappaTC said:


> Waterville area....Are you from Maine or just curious?


Yeah, I'm from the Rockland area


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

1. Location. Michigan
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? Watching Paul Pierce and Antoine Walker.
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? About 10 years.
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Paul Pierce
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Bill Russell
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. I'm a huge NFL fan.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? A link in a sig.


----------



## DanDickau

1. Location. - Canada
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? - Dan Dickau was signed by the Celtics
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? - About a year 
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Dan Dickau
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Larry Bird
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. Nothing :boohoo: 
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? - Serched it I think?


----------



## KingHandles

mqtcelticsfan said:


> 1. Location. Michigan
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan? Watching Paul Pierce and Antoine Walker.
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? About 10 years.
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Paul Pierce
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Bill Russell
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. I'm a huge NFL fan.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? A link in a sig.


Welcome fellow D.West supporter. You BEST stay active.

Late welcome Dan D. :clown:


----------



## Chaos16

1. Location. Michigan
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? I was shown by my main man KingHandles
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? around 7 years
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Paul, Big Al and Delonte
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Bill Russell and Larry Bird
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add? Ummm Naw
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? again big ups to KingHandles


----------



## KingHandles

Celtics_Fan_34 said:


> 1. Location. Michigan
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan? I was shown by my main man KingHandles
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? around 7 years
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Paul, Big Al and Delonte
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Bill Russell and Larry Bird
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add? Ummm Naw
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? again big ups to KingHandles


I'm doing my "how do you want it" dance!

Welcome to the love boat, I'm ya waiter Isaac!


----------



## MiNCED

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


1. New Zealand
2. Paul Pierce is my favourite player so go figure
3. 5 years
4. Pierce, West, Perkins
5. Bird, Ricky D
6. DEFENSE
7. clicked on a link


----------



## Floods

welcome! :clap:


----------



## 35553

1. Australia, Sydney
2. Saw a clip of PP posting up and then hitting 
a fadeaway with a swish. i got hooked from 
then on.
3. 3 years ago
4. Paul Pierce
5. Larry Bird, John Havlicek
7. found it on google.


----------



## Premier

Welcome!


----------



## gruntbygod

Im from Rochester, Im 25, ive been a celtic fan pretty much since I started watching basket ball. My favorite player is Pierce, but West is really growing on me. I a also really exited about Green, and how much he improved over the last month of the season. I found this site on a football forum run by the same company,my username is the same their.


----------



## BlueBaron

1. East Tennessee
2. My dad 
3. Fan since the early 80's 
4. Well, Rajon Rondo of course... 
5. Larry Bird (Hands down the greatest player of all time)
6. I am a huge Kentucky fan. Go Cats!
7. Through a PM on a Kentucky board


----------



## Lord Melchett

Location: London, England (bet there aren't many of us here?)

Basketball fan for well over 25 years although coverage here is only rarely above moderate. British basketball is not that strong although the occasional team has done well in Europe and there have been some good players in the League as well as a few Brits, like Luol Deng and Kandi making it to the NBA – and some good College players.

Why The Celtics?

Well the first time the play off were covered in any depth over here were the mid 1980’s. Given the famed athleticism of the NBA (plus what I knew of other basketball) it struck me that this guy of near average height (for the NBA) who was slow and not a big jumper could be such a star. That got me following his team. 

Came to the US for the first time nearly 3 years ago. September so no bball (did the Fenway tour though no chance to see a game there – did see one in Montreal)

Of the current Celtics I like Paul Pierce, fine player. From limited chances to watch I also think West is going to be pretty useful. Not going to be an All Star but will be a very solid player. Not keen on getting A.I. :nonono: 

Past Celtics: The Legend, Bob Cousy, The Chief


----------



## Premier

Welcome!



Lord Melchett said:


> Well the first time the play off were covered in any depth over here were the mid 1980’s. Given the famed athleticism of the NBA (plus what I knew of other basketball) it struck me that this guy of near average height (for the NBA) who was slow and not a big jumper could be such a star. That got me following his team.


Great story.


----------



## Lord Melchett

Thanks


----------



## silverpaw1786

1. Location. Brookline, MA in summer. Portland, OR for the school year.
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? Been going to games since two days after I was born.
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? All my life
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Sebastian Telfair, Al Jefferson, Ryan Gomes, Delonte West. I guess I like most of'm
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? John Havlicek, Bill Russell
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. AI would look good in celtic green. Hopefully it won't cost us both AJ and GG
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? Don't remember


----------



## Legend_33

1. Location. New York
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? Since I became a Larry Bird fan about 6 years ago
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? 6 years
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Delonte West and Gerald Green
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Bird
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. The Celtics are my second favorite team after the Kings. But I aint a bandwagoner or nothing like that, I've watched every Celtics game since I got League Pass two years ago.


----------



## P.Pierce34

1. maine
2.how could i not
3.since i was about 9. about 6 years
4. 1.paul pierce best balla in the league 2.gerald green best dunker in the league 3.telfair
5. Larry bird
6.none
7. surfing the web


----------



## Sundance

1. Location.

Virginia Beach

2. How did you become a Celtics fan?

Watching them when I was growing up.

3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?

Wow. Just call me Gramps. I can remember, albeit vaguely, when Bill Russell was playing for the Celtics. I suppose I've been a fan since Dave Cowens was playing, so something over 30 years.

4. Favorite current Celtic Player (s)?

Paul Pierce. He's the guy who's been there doing it for awhile.


5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?

Dave Cowens, Jo Jo White, Cornbread Maxwell, Tiny Archibald, Larry Bird, Kevin McHale, Bill Walton

6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.

For many years I was a sports writer, editor and photographer. I left the business a few years ago, though.

7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?

A google search.


----------



## Premier

Welcome Sundance. I'm sure you'll love it here.


----------



## Sundance

Premier said:


> Welcome Sundance. I'm sure you'll love it here.


Thanks Premier! It looks like a great forum. Wish I'd found it sooner. :clap:


----------



## Truthiness

1. *Location.* Barrington, Rhode Island.
2. *How did you become a Celtics fan?* Well, there are probably several reasons why: I grew up liking and playing basketball, I went to a Celtics game at a young age, and geographic location(I've never lived outside of CT or RI).
3. *How long have you been a Celtics fan?* Full-time fan = 5 years, part-time/bandwagoner = at least 8-9 years.
4. *Favorite current Celtic Player (s)?* Paul Pierce, Kendrick Perkins, Marcus Banks, Delonte West, Ryan Gomes.
5. *Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?* Eric Williams, Orien Greene, Bill Russell, Bob Cousy, the intelligent Antoine Walker.
6. *Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.* I'm becoming more and more of an NBA fan, while the Celtics are my favorite team, I watch other teams, too. Nothing else that I can think of.
7. *How did you find Basketballboards.net?*
I found a link to this site through a post on another set of forums by a moderator here, and I've been looking for forums more specific to sports I like, one of them being basketball.



DWest Superstar said:


> 5. Michael Stewart R.I.P


Michael Stewart died?!


----------



## Premier

Welcome, Truthiness.

By the way, Michael Stewart is trying out for the Peoria Kings, an expansion ABA team, I think.


----------



## lilhirtle03

1. Location. boston
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? i always was one
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?since i could breathe
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?delonte west
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?larry bird
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net...The Bid donnut


----------



## DaBosox

1. Location. Boston
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? Watching the Greatest 4th quarter comeback against the Nets
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? 5 years
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? I'll answer that around May 22nd, and it is NOT going to be Josh Mcroberts.
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Bill Russell
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. I'm a huge fan of the game as it helped keep me in shape through college and is still my favorite Saturday afternoon activity.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net. Munro led the way.


----------



## E.H. Munro

DaBosox said:


> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? I'll answer that around May 22nd, and it is NOT going to be Josh Mcroberts.


Oh ye of little faith.


----------



## DaBosox

ehmunro said:


> Oh ye of little faith.


I'm just not as high on McRoberts as you are. I'll settle for Durant though.


----------



## Marcus13

1. Location. *South Bend, Indiana*
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? *We traded for Ray Allen*
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?*About four hours*
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? *Ray Allen*
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?*Larry Bird (reps my state)*
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. *Not really*
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? *nbadraft.net*


----------



## TRUTH/34

1. Location. = Boston
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? i was born to it
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? all my life
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Pierce & Rondo
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Bill Russel
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. celtics rule
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? google


----------



## Avalanche

Although still a wolves fan, Im just as much a celtics fan now, jersey is on order, the celtics adidas superstars are on display, and ill be cheering boston all the way to a ring:

1. Location? ACT, Australia
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? Garnett Trade
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? Matter of weeks, always respected them only a 'fan' recently
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? KG
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Bill Russel
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. Hope i dont cop the 'bandwagoner' treatment lol
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? no idea, probably google


----------



## Celtics_Fan

1. Fall River, MA (Currently, Delaware)
2. I was a fan of Magic Johnson as a kid before I became aware of team representation, and couldn't help but notice that white guy on the green team that seemed just as good as him...then I got older and noticed Reggie Lewis. I was hooked on Green ever since.
3. Since about 1991 (Still a fan of Magic since about 1985).
4. Currently - Paul Pierce
5. Former - Larry Bird
6. ...
7. Google


----------



## Knighty

> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


Woburn, Massachusetts
Age 5
10 years
KG
Larry Bird


----------



## Celtics Legend

1. Location: *Baton Rouge, LA.*
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? *Watching them on TV*
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? *Since 1984*
4. Favorie current Celtic Players? *Paul Pierce & Kevin Garnett *
5. Favorite former Celtic Player? *Larry Bird*
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. *Coached Kedrick Brown in High School*
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? *Yahoo search*


----------



## Killswitch

1. Location: *Rhode Island*
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? *Grew up watching them with my Dad*
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? *8 years*
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? *Paul Pierce*
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? *Larry Bird *
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add: *That I hope I get to witness a championship victory before I die. *
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? *N/A*


----------



## ClintDogg

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-...ers-nbl-australia.html?highlight=Orien+Greene


----------



## usceltics

1. Location: San Clemente,CA
2. How did you become a Celtics fan: Paul Pierce
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan: 6 years
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s): Rondo, Pierce
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s): Dennis Johnson, Bill Russell, Bird
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add: Im 14 
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net: nbadraft.net


----------



## Floods

welcome all!! :clap:


----------



## Avalanche

Yeah, welcome guys


----------



## C3LTIC TRIO

1. Location: Topeka, Kansas. Yeah Quite A Ways Away.

2. How did you become a Celtics fan? Well, Paul Pierce went to college in Kansas, and when he got drafted to Boston, I was hooked.

3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? 9 Years. Wow.

4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Rajon Rondooooo!

5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Bill Russell

6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. I'm 14, which means I've been a Celtics fan since age 5. My two favorite players in the whole entire NBA are Nate Robinson and Rajon Rondo. 

7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? Ask.Com, I Searched Basketball Forums and I Just Joined Yesterday...


----------



## Avalanche

Welcome dude


----------



## c_dog

1. Location. Vancouver, BC
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? Fans of basketball all love franchises with rich history
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?7 years? maybe 8
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Ray Allen
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?Larry Bird(for being a legend), Antoine Walker
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. not really, but Delonte West sure would look good on this team right now.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? fate


----------



## ray_allen_20

1. Location: Hong Kong
2.How did you become a Celtics fan? Ever since I lived in Connecticut and a Celtics game was the only Nba game I ever got to see. Got to watch Ray Allen play in U-conn and they became my favorite team once he got traded
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? Since watching them.
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Ray Allen
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)uhhh...Bird? Mchale? No idea, not too caught up with Celtic's history. 
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. Its incredible how daft Hong Kong people are about the nba. 
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? Through a friend.


----------



## cgcatsfan

Welcome all!! 
Ray_Allen_20, love the "Daft" comment. 
LOL. 

I also love the props Rondo is getting. I took major crap for saying he was a steal in the draft. :biggrin:


----------



## TheTruth34

1. Location? Indianapolis, Indiana
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? Watching my dads old tapes from the 80's celtics
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? i always like them but didnt really turn into a superfan until pierce came.
4. Favorite current Celtic Player(s)? Paul Pierce, Kevin Garnett, PJ Brown, Leon Powe, Rajon Rondo
5. Favorite former Celtic Player(s)? Bill Russell, Larry Bird, Cedric Maxwell, Ricky Davis
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add? Green is my favorite color, ironic.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? TheRoc5, but he quit the boards.


----------



## Shamrock32

*1. Location:* Southern NH (about 45 minutes north of Boston).

*2. How did you become a Celtics fan?* I'm obsessed with basketball, and the C's are my home team.

*3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?* Since birth.

*4. Favorite current Celtic Player (s)?* Paul Pierce is my favorite player, and has been for years. After The Truth, I would probably have Kevin Garnett and Rajon Rondo round out my "Top Three Favorite Current Celtics" list.

*5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?* As crazy as this may sound to some of you, Antoine Walker. I'm well aware of his flaws, but I always appreciated his passion, enthusiasm, and heart. He truly loves the game, the city of Boston, and its fans. While Toine always made us cringe, he made us smile as well, weather you'd like to admit it or not.

*6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.* I'm absolutely obsessed with basketball, and certainly consider myself a die-hard. I've probably missed a total of 10-12 Celtics games within the past 5 years or so, but I also watch and discuss as much as possible regarding the rest of the league and NCAA basketball. As I put it in my profile: basketball isn't a game, it's life.

I'll also say that it's cool that I'm familiar with a few Celtics fans here, such as Premier, #1AntoineWalkerFan, Jacoby Ellsbury, and more.

*7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?* Google; I remember looking for a new forum to post at last summer, and joined here. Well, I forgot about this place right after I had joined and never ended up making a post until today (over a year later).


----------



## Floods

what up


----------



## Avalanche

Welcome to the boards (well kinda lol) CelticBalla

You and #AW1 fan will get along just fine :laugh:


----------



## Shamrock32

Avalanche said:


> Welcome to the boards (well kinda lol) CelticBalla
> 
> You and #AW1 fan will get along just fine :laugh:


Haha, yeah we should get along. Although, I just liked Antoine. #1AWFan wants Antoine's children.


----------



## _pete

1. Location: Whitman, MA. Just south of Boston.

2. How did you become a Celtics fan? It's in my blood.

3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? Since Pierce was drafted.

4. Favorite current Celtic Player (s)? Pierce, Tony.

5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Al Jefferson. Reggie Lewis

6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add? No.

7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? A certain North Dakotian that will remain nameless.


----------



## Avalanche

good day to join in pete, welcome to the boards


----------



## _pete

Thank you.


----------



## jayk009

1. Location: Canada

2. How did you become a Celtics fan? Once Kevin Garnett and Ray Allen got traded to Boston.

3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? Not long

4. Favorite current Celtic Player (s)? Kevin Garnett, Ray Allen, Paul Peirce, Leon Powe, Rajon Rondo, Kendrick Perkins, 

5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Ryan Gomes, Delonte West

6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. I'm one of the big three bandwagon fans, but I'm glad became a fan, I hope I am a celtics fan for the rest of my life. The fans are great, the history of the team is great, I'm glad I discovered this team. 

7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? Through the NBAdraft.net message boards.


----------



## TheTruth34

1. Location-Indianapolis, Indiana
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? watching a young paul pierce and antione walker
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? since the antione walker, paul pierce duo formed
4. Favorite current Celtic Player (s)? Paul Pierce
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Antoine Walker
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add-Lets win 18 next, drinks are on me
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? a friend


----------



## xXCELTICS08Xx

1. Southern Cal
2. Paul Pierce
3. 6 years
4. Paul Pierce
5. Big Al 
6. no
7. I forget


----------



## Avalanche

Welcome to the boards bro


----------



## Boomshakalaka

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?


1. NH (about an hour north of Boston)
2. I grew up less than an hour away from Boston
3. Life
4. Paul Pierce
5. Antoine Walker
6. Basketball is my way of life.
7. Google


----------



## E.H. Munro

Welcome to the boards. Make yourself at home.


----------



## jaw2929

Premier said:


> 1. Location.
> 2. How did you become a Celtics fan?
> 3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
> 4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)?
> 5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?
> 6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.
> 7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?



1. Phoenix, AZ aka Hell

2. When I first read books about Larry Bird in the early 90's, and then watched some of the old C's teams of the early 90's play, was thrilled when they signed Dominique Wilkins for like half a season! LoL!

3. I'd say since about 1993... So like 18 years or so.

4. Paul Pierce, Ray Allen & Kevin Garnett

5. Larry Bird, Danny Ainge & Bill Russell

6. I also really like the Chicago Bulls

7. From mmaforum.com actually


----------



## Ragin Rondo

1. Location. Boston (lol)
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? When big 3 got together (I sound like a bandwagoner)
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? last 5 years
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Rajon Rondo
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Larry Bird
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. Nah
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? Google


----------



## Basel

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## RajonPierce934

1. Toronto
2. My dad is a huge Lakers fan so I started cheering for the Celtics to make him mad
3. About 8 years
4. Paul Pierce and Rajon Rondo
5. DJ
6. I have unfortunately not been to Boston yet
7. Google


----------



## ronigj

1. Location: Taytay, Rizal, Philippines
2. How did you become a Celtics fan?: When I start to learn watching TV/playing basketball. 
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?: 23 years
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Kevin G., Paul P., Rajon R., Brandon B.
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)?. Larry B., Robert P., Kevin M., Antoine W. Dee B.
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add.: Die Hard Celtics even Ray Allen is gone.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?: Internet


----------



## The_Fariedman

1. Melbourne, Australia
2. Was 4 years old and had a Celtics Varscity jacket
3. 11years
4. Paul Pierce Kevin Garnett that is all
5. Larry Bird, The General, McHale, Ray Ray,
6. Never been to U.S
7. Searched it on the internet


----------



## BIGDIMITRI007

1. Brooklyn,NY
2. Used to be a laker fan, saw how good they were in '08 decided to be a celtics fan
3.Celtics fan for 5 years 
4. Avery Bradley 
5. Ray Allen
6. I really think Rondo is part of the problem not the solution for the celtics
7. My friend told me about it


----------



## Bogg

Welcome to the board, I hope you stick around


----------



## Boomshakalaka

What's up Celtics fans. I joined this place a couple of years ago, it has been a while since I've been here but I'm looking for a good place to talk basketball.

*1. Location:* NH (about an hour north of Boston)
*2. How did you become a Celtics fan?* I'm an absolute basketball junkie and the Celtics are my home team.
*3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?* Life
*4. Favorite current Celtic player(s)?* Rajon Rondo, Jeff Green, Avery Bradley, Jared Sullinger
*5. Favorite former Celtic player(s)?* Paul Pierce, Kevin Garnett, Larry Bird, Kevin McHale, Antoine Walker
*6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add?* Basketball is life.
*7. How did you find Basketballboards.net?* Google


----------



## letsgoceltics

1. Location-Currently in Oxford
2. How did you become a Celtics fan-Growing up in LA, I thought Travis Knight would be a good player and followed him to Boston.
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan? Around 15 years?
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? Rajon Rondo, Jeff Green.
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? Kevin Garnett. I also enjoyed Antoine Walker. 
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. I was born in LA butI hate Lakers with a passion.
7. How did you find Basketballboards.net? Sim leagues.


----------



## EmjayHavegnar

1. Location. 
Sarasota, FL
2. How did you become a Celtics fan? Scalabrine joined the squad
3. How long have you been a Celtics fan?
Since Scalabrine joined the squad
4. Favorie current Celtic Player (s)? 
Scalabrine's radio show
5. Favorite former Celtic Player (s)? 
Brian Scalabrine
6. Anything else about yourself that you would like to add. 
Brian Scalabrine > Steph Curry


----------

